

Cheap CO2 removal shows promise - anigbrowl
http://dx.doi.org/10.1021/ja2100005

======
anigbrowl
For those with no access, a good (hacker friendly) summary of the findings,
from a surprising source:
[http://www.teacherken.dailykos.com/story/2012/01/04/1051521/...](http://www.teacherken.dailykos.com/story/2012/01/04/1051521/-Cheap-
plastic-sand-composite-absorbs-CO2-like-crazy?via=siderec)

